# Looking for a church in Antigua, Guatemala.



## yoyoceramic (Sep 19, 2011)

Any recommendations? Perhaps within a 15 mile radius?


----------



## Tim (Sep 19, 2011)

I wasn't a Christian when I was in Guatemala, but I remember lots of Roman Catholic as well as contemporary-sounding churches with modern music and loud speakers. 

The Free Reformed Church has missions in the country (don't know much about the FRC). I am not sure if Antigua is listed. Antigua is a beautiful place, by the way, with a perfect cone volcano. 

FRC: Missions


----------



## yoyoceramic (Sep 21, 2011)

Tim, Thanks for the resource!


----------

